# 24 Hours of Nurburgring: Audi R8 LMS Impresses at 24-hour Debut



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Nürburg – From the outset, AUDI AG’s new GT3 sports car is the car to be beaten at its maiden run in the 24-hour race on the Nürburgring. On Sunday morning, sixteen hours into the race, the three Germans Marc Basseng, Mike Rockenfeller and Frank Stippler in the Audi R8 LMS #99 of the Phoenix Racing team were running about two minutes in front of the Porsche that was victorious last year.
* Full Story *


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 24 Hours of Nurburgring: Audi R8 LMS Impresses at 24-hour Debut ([email protected])*

R8 LMS being revved








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoBenG2JeSM


----------

